# Elektronikaustausch von defekter Festplatte?



## Moleman (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich besitze eine Samsung Spinpoint mit einer Kapazität von 120GB.
Diese Festplatte hat mir jahrelang treue Dienste geleistet, wurde nun aber leider gestern Opfer eines Kurzschlusses.
Als ich gestern meinen PC anschalten wollte, fing es an nach Rauch zu stinken.
Wie es dazu kam weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall besitze ich 2 Festplatten. Eine 300GB Western Digital und die besagte Samsung. Nun die Western Digital ist hin nehme ich mal an, da sie sehr stark nach Rauch stinkt. Da auf ihr keine wichtigen Daten sind, hoffe ich das ich von der Garantie gebrauch machen kann.
Auf der Spinpoint allerdings sind alle meine wichtigen Daten.
Nun habe ich aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, das die Daten eventuell noch zu retten sind. Die Festplatte macht zwar kein Geräusch mehr wenn ich sie anschließe und wird auch nicht erkannt, allerdings habe ich gehört, dass man einfach die Elektronik einer identischen Festplatte in die Spinpoint hineinbauen müsste und dann mit etwas Glück die Platte wieder zum Laufen bringt.

Meine Fragen dazu:

1. Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass die Festplatte mit neuer Elektronik wieder läuft?
2. Das Modell nenn sich Samsung SP1213N, muss die Elektronik identisch sein oder geht auch die von einer SP1203N?
3. Gibt es eventuell noch eine andere Möglichkeit die Platte zu retten?

Danke
Moleman


----------



## octo124 (5. Februar 2007)

In der Regel wird empfohlen, in solchen Fällen die Platine zu wechseln von einer genau baugleichen HD inkl. gleicher Firmware (hatte von der 1614N mal 2, da gabs aber unterschiedliche Firmware). Nun ist natürlich die Firmware net mehr auslesbar.

Aus der Praxis hatte ich mal im Chip-Forum 2 Feedbacks, wo es auch bei Platinen von unterschiedlichen HD-Grössen, aber gleiche Modellreihe, geklappt hat. Solange du keine Schreibzugriffe bei dieser Action machst, kann normalerweise nichts passieren (Deaktivierung der Systemwiederherstellung). 
Evt. stimmen die Dateiinformationen nicht mehr bei der Nutzung der Platine der 1203, welches dann durch Nutzung einer Datenrettungssoftware z.B. Stellar Phoenix NTFS aber behoben werden kann = Restauration auf einer anderen intakten Platte.
Von Experimenten mittels Verändern des MBR - der Startsector der 1203 ist möglicherweise nicht identisch mit der 1214 - rate ich erstmal ab. Das kannst du nach einer erfolgreichen Sicherung immer noch probieren.
Alles unter der Annahme, dass der Motor noch am Leben ist. Ansonten bleibt der Weg nur noch zu kommerziellen Diensten offen - dann aber erst ein Angebot anfordern!!


----------



## Moleman (6. Februar 2007)

Hi,
danke schon mal.
Um deine Aussage also einmal zusammen zu fassen:

Es könnte klappen wenn ich die Elektronik einer baugleichen Spinpoint in meine einbaue.
Mit etwas glück sogar, wenn ich eine ähnliche Festplatte nehme.

Und wenn es funktioniert sind die Daten trotzdem mit Sicherheit beschädigt?
Und was ist wenn der Motor kaputt ist?
Meinst du mit Platine die Elektronik?

Gruß
Moleman


----------



## octo124 (6. Februar 2007)

Es könnte klappen wenn ich die Elektronik einer baugleichen Spinpoint in meine einbaue - ja, wäre das optimalste

Mit etwas glück sogar, wenn ich eine ähnliche Festplatte nehme - nur Spinpointreihe, wenn möglich, mit gleichem Cache

Und wenn es funktioniert sind die Daten trotzdem mit Sicherheit beschädigt? - solange bei deinem Feuer nix die Mechanik der Schreib/Leseköpfe beeinflusst hat, nein!!
Eine Datei besteht aus 0 + 1, die werden sectorenweise in sogenannten Clustern abgelegt. Wird eine Datei z.B. ist bei einem Startsector von 1234 beginnend abgespeichert, dann ist sie nicht physikalisch "defekt", wenn der Controller des Boards inkl. anderer HD-Platine dann den Sector 1235 als Start adressiert, sondern nur unleserlich - ergo Datenrettungssoftware.
Voraussetzung ist, dass bei einem Platinenwechsel die gleiche HD-Geometrie angesprochen wird. Dazu belese dich bitte mal bei Wikipedia. 

Und was ist wenn der Motor kaputt ist? - da hilft nur noch ein Reinstraum = kommerziell. Ich persönlich hab solche tiefen Eingriffe noch nicht gemacht, aber evt. kann hier ein Elektronikbastler Auskunft geben.

Meinst du mit Platine die Elektronik? - ja, hier eine Sammlung von Google: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Platinenwechsel+bei+Festplatte&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
mit einigen Tips zum Vorhaben. Experimentiere mit der Suchanfrage, findest garantiert noch mehr zum Thema.


----------

